# Seatbelt Warning Light problem



## tgelmer (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE with almost 130000 miles. For the past 2 to 3 years, as it is being driven, the seatbelt warning light will come on and the buzzer will sound for a few seconds. The buzzer will stop and the light will stay on for another minute or so. It will then go off. This will happen on and off. There is not real pattern to it. Some days are worse than others. Some days it doesn't happen at all. However, it is quite frequent. Any ideas??


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

tgelmer said:


> I have a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE with almost 130000 miles. For the past 2 to 3 years, as it is being driven, the seatbelt warning light will come on and the buzzer will sound for a few seconds. The buzzer will stop and the light will stay on for another minute or so. It will then go off. This will happen on and off. There is not real pattern to it. Some days are worse than others. Some days it doesn't happen at all. However, it is quite frequent. Any ideas??


Try spraying WD40 down inside the seatbelt latch, I think that should solve your problem if it doesn't get back with us or tell us if that fixed the problem.


----------



## GreyGhost (May 16, 2004)

I've had the same problem in my '94 XE. Could it have anything to do with the relay? I hate when that thing goes off and I have people in the car. They think they're about to die or something. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

GreyGhost said:


> I've had the same problem in my '94 XE. Could it have anything to do with the relay? I hate when that thing goes off and I have people in the car. They think they're about to die or something. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


WD40....did you try that?


----------



## 94_gxe (Nov 5, 2004)

lovemyser said:


> Try spraying WD40 down inside the seatbelt latch, I think that should solve your problem if it doesn't get back with us or tell us if that fixed the problem.


My car also has this problem. This is a stupud question, but is the WD40 to be sprayed inside of the slot that the metal latch connects into?


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Yep, inside the slot, It was just a thought I don't know if it will work or not. My 99' Ford ranger had a problem with the interior light staying on, door open light etc. I couldn't find a button on the door wall that you can replace so I took it up to the dealership and they said it was inside the door connected to the mechanicism, they said it was going to be 60 bucks to fix. Well I said screw that and on the way out a lady confronted me and said just spray WD40 in the door latch, and it worked. I honestly don't know if it will fix it but that corrolation came to mind when I saw this thread.


----------



## tgelmer (Nov 5, 2004)

*I am trying it*



lovemyser said:


> Yep, inside the slot, It was just a thought I don't know if it will work or not. My 99' Ford ranger had a problem with the interior light staying on, door open light etc. I couldn't find a button on the door wall that you can replace so I took it up to the dealership and they said it was inside the door connected to the mechanicism, they said it was going to be 60 bucks to fix. Well I said screw that and on the way out a lady confronted me and said just spray WD40 in the door latch, and it worked. I honestly don't know if it will fix it but that corrolation came to mind when I saw this thread.


I am trying this suggestion today. I sprayed some WD40 into both the passenger and driver side slot this morning before coming to work. We'll see what happens in the next few days. I have also had some alternator problems which have hopefully been fix with a third alternator. The seatbelt light problems seems to be a little better because of that. Maybe the WD40 will completely fix the problem. I hope so.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Are you wearing your seatbelt or not? If you just unplug the harness from the seatbelt it won't bother you anymore.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

i have found the reason for this and it is explained above! the sensor inside the female automatic shoulder belt is the culprit


----------



## tgelmer (Nov 5, 2004)

*Update of problem*



tgelmer said:


> I am trying this suggestion today. I sprayed some WD40 into both the passenger and driver side slot this morning before coming to work. We'll see what happens in the next few days. I have also had some alternator problems which have hopefully been fix with a third alternator. The seatbelt light problems seems to be a little better because of that. Maybe the WD40 will completely fix the problem. I hope so.



Well I don't know if it was the third alternator (should have little or nothing to do with it) or the WD40 but the seatbelt light doesn't go on while driving anymore. It still stays on for a minute or two after I have started the car and started moving (Yes, with my seatbelt on). After that minute or two, the light will go out.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Try to have all four seat belts hooked up if it's automatic, if it's manual hook up the passenger's seat belt when you hook up yours then try to start the car. I only have the emergency seat belts hooked up all the time... they're automatic sometimes they go nuts when you stop the car and try to get out they strangle you lol (It doesn't happen very often tho like once every 3 months or so) and I have the other seat belts that you to hook up manually going around behind the front seat and they're always hooked up.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh if anyone knows how the mechanism inside the automatic seat belt works...what determines the seat belt to tighten... please share. It's related to speed, brake and steering wheel position I'm guessing.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

tgelmer said:


> Well I don't know if it was the third alternator (should have little or nothing to do with it) or the WD40 but the seatbelt light doesn't go on while driving anymore. It still stays on for a minute or two after I have started the car and started moving (Yes, with my seatbelt on). After that minute or two, the light will go out.


It's normal operation for the light to stay on awhile after the driver has put their seatbelt on. You'll find that if you latch the passenger's side one it will go out right away.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Twiz said:


> Oh if anyone knows how the mechanism inside the automatic seat belt works...what determines the seat belt to tighten... please share. It's related to speed, brake and steering wheel position I'm guessing.


There's a lot of electric parts of the seatbelt even on the manual type, there's a pair of cancel switches and a pair of solenoids, but none of them are what determines if the seatbelt locks up to protect you. I don't think they'd ever be allowed to rely on a device that could fail. The way seatbelts lock up is there is a small pendulum weight that changes angle during rapid deceleration, or acceleration for that matter, and when you're on a steep incline which can be a bit of a nuisance, and this weight is what causes the seatbelt to lock.


----------

